# Shea Terra



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 21, 2012)

I thought since most of us LOVE the black soap I'd start a new thread for the brand!

I just used my black soap and my facial pouf turned brown (it's white) from all the crap and makeup it just pulled out of my pores. Not brown from the color of the soap but from dirt and makeup! GROSS! To think, I thought this whole time that my makeup wipes AND washing my face was getting all that crap out!

I know some of you have ordered some different products from Shea Terra. I'd love to hear some thoughts/reviews on them!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

I placed an order yesterday/it shipped today for the full size of the black soap deep pore cleanser, and also the argan and rose serum of youth and argan and green coffee around eye serum. I'm really looking forward to using these products, I'm only 24 but SO SO into antiaging/wrinkle prevention.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 24, 2012)

WELP I just realized shea terra is based in Sterling, VA, which is about 45 minutes without traffic from me. I might have to make a visit down there.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 24, 2012)

I didn't order the full size of the black soap yet but I plan to next month. I am using my sample up first and only once a week so it should last me a good while.

I look forward to reading about their other products too!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WELP I just realized shea terra is based in Sterling, VA, which is about 45 minutes without traffic from me. I might have to make a visit down there.



that's really cool! you should do that! and take lots of pics!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 27, 2012)

IDK if you guys know this or not, but almost everyday Shea Terra does a shout out giveaway of their products, you just like them on FB and look out for the shout out time!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

Got my order today! They sent along two samples with my products--frankincense meditation annoiting bath bar and black seed oil. Will report back with results of these products and the eye serum and serum of youth!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 28, 2012)

your order looked good! hope it all works. please report on the scent as well!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

lol Isabel, I just came to report on the scent: YUCK 

haha, they feel good on my face, nothing burned at all, but the eye serum stinks to the high heavens. It wasn't anything I couldn't stand but I definitely wouldn't wear it during the day for fear of smelling. The serum of youth was not bad, it had a little stench, but nothing like the eye serum.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 28, 2012)

I was afraid of that. 






Ive heard good things about the lotion though.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

It's sad because I can feel how good it is for my skin but man that stink. I will still use it and see how my skin is in a few weeks, then reevaluate if its worth it, lol.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 29, 2012)

The things we put up with for beauty LOL


----------



## Dots (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay so, I am finally getting ready to place my Shea Terra order soon...for those of you that have been using them for awhile...what do you think? I was going to order the Rose Hips soap and a few of the butter (hello Bourbon Vanilla)! Any other suggestions?


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a Marula Body Butter from Shea Terra that smells like almonds. It's super smooth and rich as well. I also just got their Dark chocolate exfoliating scrub that smells so good I want to eat it. I have only tried that on my hands but it made them baby soft.


----------



## Dots (Aug 11, 2012)

> I have a Marula Body Butter from Shea Terra that smells like almonds. It's super smooth and rich as well. I also just got their Dark chocolate exfoliating scrub that smells so good I want to eat it. I have only tried that on my hands but it made them baby soft.


 Awesome! Then we think kind of alike because I ordered yesterday and that was part of it. I got the Rose Hips Black Soap, Dark Chococlate Exfoliant, and 4 Mini Butters! I was going to order the Marula but decided to try the Menthe Cardamom and Ginger Pumpkin plus the Mango and Bourbon Vanilla. Am excited to try them all!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

Ooo.. Dots, what a score! I love the body butters and the chocolate scrub sounds awesome! So for those of you who've used the Rose and Black soap, do you do the mask routine with it or regular cleanser? I've used it 3x maybe as the mask and like it. I don't see any difference, but I probably need to give it a few weeks.


----------



## Dots (Aug 11, 2012)

!



> Ooo.. Dots, what a score! I love the body butters and the chocolate scrub sounds awesome! So for those of you who've used the Rose and Black soap, do you do the mask routine with it or regular cleanser? I've used it 3x maybe as the mask and like it. I don't see any difference, but I probably need to give it a few weeks.


 Thanks MissLindaJean, I am super excited! I was going to order it all a mongth ago but decided to wait and think about it until I heard more about the Rose Hips Soap. I am really really hoping it works well on me, the area around my nose is getting on my nerves. Lol! I know the ladies that said they used it consistently saw amazing results and their blackheads basically vanished after about four days...I can only hope that works for me!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a Clarisonic and wonder if the combo would be okay to use. I like to use the mask when soaking in the tub and reading lol...me time!


----------



## Dots (Aug 11, 2012)

> I have a Clarisonic and wonder if the combo would be okay to use. I like to use the mask when soaking in the tub and reading lol...me time!


 I remember one of the bloggers (pretty sure it was Pink Sith) said she used it with a Clarisonic and it was not a pretty reaction. On the other hand, I think one of the ladies here said they used it with the Clarisonic without a problem. I think it just depends on the sensitivity of your skin. I have super sensitive skin so probably would not use it with the Clarisonic, but they seem to have lots of face masks which sound amazing for "me time"...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember one of the bloggers (pretty sure it was Pink Sith) said she used it with a Clarisonic and it was not a pretty reaction. On the other hand, I think one of the ladies here said they used it with the Clarisonic without a problem. I think it just depends on the sensitivity of your skin. I have super sensitive skin so probably would not use it with the Clarisonic, but they seem to have lots of face masks which sound amazing for "me time"...


 It was. She said it turned her into "Red Hulk". But she DOES have sensitive skin, so bear that in mind.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 12, 2012)

My skin has been mad ever since I ran out of my samples of the Rose Hips Black Soap a few weeks ago, so I broke down and made an order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Lucky code isn't working anymore, but I did use the august code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Haven't tried the whipped shea butters yet, I hope I like them! Gingered pumpkin!!! I am so ready for fall.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooo.. Dots, what a score! I love the body butters and the chocolate scrub sounds awesome! So for those of you who've used the Rose and Black soap, do you do the mask routine with it or regular cleanser? I've used it 3x maybe as the mask and like it. I don't see any difference, but I probably need to give it a few weeks.


 I used it as a mask every other day. Looooove it, it cleared up my breakouts and is the only thing that keeps my pores clear on my nose.


----------



## Dots (Aug 12, 2012)

> My skin has been mad ever since I ran out of my samples of the Rose Hips Black Soap a few weeks ago, so I broke down and made an order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Lucky code isn't working anymore, but I did use the august code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haven't tried the whipped shea butters yet, I hope I like them! Gingered pumpkin!!! I am so ready for fall.


 The Fall Season...exactly. I am just about ready for Fall, which inspired the light sweater shopping and Gingered Pumpkin Butter purchase a few days ago. I get cold so easily, but so over this 115 degree heat for now. I am ready for boots and crisp evenings sitting outside and drinking cocoa...sigh...


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 12, 2012)

@yousoldtheworld Please let me know how the Gingered Pumpkin is. I was so tempted by that. I love fall scents!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @yousoldtheworld Please let me know how the Gingered Pumpkin is. I was so tempted by that. I love fall scents!


 Will do! I wasn't supposed to spend any more money this month (ughhh bills) but I couldn't resist...lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 14, 2012)

Damn you ladies, now I'm going to make a purchase from Shea Terra! I KNOW I want the Rose Hips Black Soap (bonus, NO almond oil, which a TON of organic companies use) and I kind of want to try some of the other mini stuff!!! I might need the chocolate scrub. I already have the Suki lemon exfoliant which makes me want to eat it... now add chocolate? ahhh!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 14, 2012)

So I tried to use the Rose Hips and Black soap again, but I got a really irritated and almost painfully tingling sensation afterward when I tried to apply my moisturizer. I think I only waited 2 days between usage? I don't know if this is going to work for me, which is sad because I was enjoying it so far.


----------



## JessP (Aug 14, 2012)

I just received my second Shea Terra order - love how quickly the ship, btw! - Argan Oil (2 oz), Bananas &amp; Baoboabs lip butter, and a mini shea whipper in Marula (I have Bananas &amp; Baobabs and White Chocolate and love them!). My first order was Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore face wash, Shea Gold shea butter, and Lemongrass African Black Soap Elixir.

I was really nervous about using Argan oil on my already combo/oily skin, but I noticed that when I used the Rose Hips Black Soap wash and used my normal moisturizer afterwards (philosophy Take a Deep Breath), my sensitive skin burned a tad. I ended up using the sample of Desert Date oil they sent with that order and my skin looked great and reacted well so I decided to try the Argan oil. I used it this morning after cleansing with the RHBSDP wash and my foundation applied like butter. Looking forward to seeing longer-term results!


----------



## JessP (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I tried to use the Rose Hips and Black soap again, but I got a really irritated and almost painfully tingling sensation afterward when I tried to apply my moisturizer. I think I only waited 2 days between usage? I don't know if this is going to work for me, which is sad because I was enjoying it so far.


 I posted my last post before reading yours and just realized I may have addressed your moisturizer problem! See my post above - maybe the same will work for you!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my second Shea Terra order - love how quickly the ship, btw! - Argan Oil (2 oz), Bananas &amp; Baoboabs lip butter, and a mini shea whipper in Marula (I have Bananas &amp; Baobabs and White Chocolate and love them!). My first order was Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore face wash, Shea Gold shea butter, and Lemongrass African Black Soap Elixir.
> 
> I was really nervous about using Argan oil on my already combo/oily skin, but I noticed that when I used the Rose Hips Black Soap wash and used my normal moisturizer afterwards (philosophy Take a Deep Breath), my sensitive skin burned a tad. I ended up using the sample of Desert Date oil they sent with that order and my skin looked great and reacted well so I decided to try the Argan oil. I used it this morning after cleansing with the RHBSDP wash and my foundation applied like butter. Looking forward to seeing longer-term results!


 Lol, that's the exact same moisturizer I used! Hmm..I think I applied my serum first, a Dr. Denese one.. When you did the argan oil(I have one, not ST brand), was that applied first or last? I usually go serum, moisturizer and a dab of oil (rose hips or argan).


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I tried to use the Rose Hips and Black soap again, but I got a really irritated and almost painfully tingling sensation afterward when I tried to apply my moisturizer. I think I only waited 2 days between usage? I don't know if this is going to work for me, which is sad because I was enjoying it so far.


 Try using it once a week?

If you decide you can't use it... i'd trade you for the remainder. I want to sample it but I haven't figured out how yet!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try using it once a week?
> 
> If you decide you can't use it... i'd trade you for the remainder. I want to sample it but I haven't figured out how yet!!


 I tried to bump up the usage, because I earlier posted not really noticing results with once a week use. Some of the other ladies are able to use it more frequently and so I thought they were getting better results because of that...yes, it is hard to come across, ladies are hoarding it on here! LOL


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to bump up the usage, because I earlier posted not really noticing results with once a week use. Some of the other ladies are able to use it more frequently and so I thought they were getting better results because of that...yes, it is hard to come across, ladies are hoarding it on here! LOL


I may just buy the whole bottle and hope it works for my skin! Is that a totally bad idea?


----------



## JessP (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, that's the exact same moisturizer I used! Hmm..I think I applied my serum first, a Dr. Denese one.. When you did the argan oil(I have one, not ST brand), was that applied first or last? I usually go serum, moisturizer and a dab of oil (rose hips or argan).


 Omg too funny! I do love that stuff but it doesn't feel so great after using the Rose Hips Black Soap, yikes!

Anyway, I've found that it's best and most-effective to layer products in order of thickness - doing so helps all products absorb they best they can without getting in the way of each other. Depending on how "thick" your serum is, I'd layer serum, argan oil, then finish off with moisturizer (if that step is even necessary - I've found that I don't need moisturizer after using the argan oil, but I don't have super dry skin). This morning I washed my face and applied the argan oil and some eye cream, waited a bit and noticed my skin did not feel dry or tight at all, so went ahead and applied my foundation - turned out great!

I've been reading up about face oils and have found that if you can forego the moisturizer at night and just use the face oil, it really helps your skin balance out it's oil production. I'm going to try that out for a couple weeks and see what happens!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I may just buy the whole bottle and hope it works for my skin! Is that a totally bad idea?


 If it doesn't work out, you know someone here will definitely take it off your hands! Also, maybe you can contact them and ask if they have a sample of that you could get? Especially if you're going to place an order.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it doesn't work out, you know someone here will definitely take it off your hands! Also, maybe you can contact them and ask if they have a sample of that you could get? Especially if you're going to place an order.


That's what I did.  Good to know there are lots of lovely ladies who will snag it from me if it doesn't work!! Let's see what they say!! I also ordered the One Love Organics sampler since I want some nice natural skincare stuff!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 15, 2012)

I got my order today! This is my first order from Shea Terra, and I'm impressed with their ridiculously fast shipping. I made the order on Sunday the 12th and it arrived today, the 15th. Love everything!





Mini shea whippers. I LOVE THE TEXTURE OF THESE, perfectly thick, easily absorbed, and not at all greasy. The Bananas &amp; Baobabs one smells like straight up ripe bananas, amazing and different from anything else I've ever tried. The Bourbon Vanilla is yummy, and smells just like sweet, straight vanilla. The Gingered Pumpkin one is yummy and spicy, lots of ginger and cinnamon, like a pumpkin pie...PERFECT for fall! I love that the scent of these is strong when you apply it, but lightens considerably once it's absorbed - I hate when products compete with my perfume.





This is wonder soap, in my opinion. I had previously had two sample sizes of it, and they lasted me months. I used it every other day as a mask, and my skin looked better than it ever has - my breakouts were at a minimum, my skin was smooth, and my pores were clear. When I ran out, I decided to use up some other samples I had around. In just about a month, my skin started to hate me, breakouts and blackheads are back. Never again!





The free samples they sent with my order. All three are very generously sized and will last a while. They all smell nice and strong in the baggies, but I can't really report on scents or performance til I try them out. Awesome inclusion!





I didn't really NEED another lip product, but it sounded so good! This smells just like the shea whipper, and it tastes so good. Love the texture - a true lip butter, so it's not thick like some balms, but it's easily absorbed and naturally sweet without tasting like candy. Glad I got this!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

@yousoldtheworld, yum on the body butters...all of them. I have the Vanilla Bourban and Banana and Baobobs, but you're making me really crave the Ginger Pumpkin. I am a scent freak and love cinnamon and spicy things year round lol..but the Banana is perfect for these summer days right now. Nice purchases!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm like actually salivating at those body butters. They sound so delish!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm like actually salivating at those body butters. They sound so delish!


 They are...! I'm a huge fan of basic shea butters or yummy smelling body butters as in food, not so much perfume. I love to slather them on and layer a perfume on top that'll complement. If it smells edible..I'm wanting it!

On another note, I used the Shea Terra Rose Hips and Black soap again last night, skipping a day between use and applied my Trilogy Rose Hips oil immediately after doing the mask/massage thing and no stinging! I'm going to keep it up and use my oils before other facial moisturizers and see how it goes. If it works and I see results..I'm definitely jumping on the black soap band wagon!


----------



## JessP (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are...! I'm a huge fan of basic shea butters or yummy smelling body butters as in food, not so much perfume. I love to slather them on and layer a perfume on top that'll complement. If it smells edible..I'm wanting it!
> 
> On another note, I used the Shea Terra Rose Hips and Black soap again last night, skipping a day between use and applied my Trilogy Rose Hips oil immediately after doing the mask/massage thing and no stinging! I'm going to keep it up and use my oils before other facial moisturizers and see how it goes. If it works and I see results..I'm definitely jumping on the black soap band wagon!


 Yay! Glad to hear that technique worked out for you!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Glad to hear that technique worked out for you!


 Thank you thank you thank you! 




     cannot wait to keep this up and see what kind of results I get.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 15, 2012)

Just realized the lip butter is sweetened with stevia! That's awesome.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You sound like me, lol...I love edible scents, I think that's why I'm so drawn to vanilla fragrances. Can't wait to use this vanilla butter with my Lavanila perfumes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Absolutely! I'm a sucker for foody smells. It triggers so many great memories..vanilla is a staple for me! It sends me back to little tyke days, making sugar cookies and treats during the holidays with my mama or G'ma.


----------



## Dots (Aug 15, 2012)

Just got my order! I took a pic but can't post it from my phone. The samples are super generous in size...the Wild Sage and Cinnamon Bar smells kind of like a really strong snickerdoodle but yummy, the Calming Baby Bar is shea butter but I almost smell a slight hint of Sandalwood, which could be incorrect but I love Sandalwood so that would be cool, and not sure how to describe the Black Seed and Propolis. Whipped Minis: The Menthe Caramom smells more spearmint-y and not as cardomom-y, mango is super sweet smelling and doesn't smell like mango to me, but I have not tried them on yet so early to tell. The Gingered Pumpkin...smells amazing!! The Bourbon Vanilla smells exactly as it sounds. The Premium Dark Chocolate looks and smells EXACTLY like brownie batter...I want to eat it. It made my mouth water...I think the need a shea whipper that smells like this. I mean this stuff smells incredible!! Now, am excited and off to wash my face with the Rose Hips Face Wash.


----------



## Dots (Aug 16, 2012)

So a question...I was careful with the Wash because of some of my allergies but really scrubbed around my nose...does anyone else find that the soap has an odd smell...like smoke? I know it comes from volcanic ash, but did anyone else notice that smell? Btw, I tried the chocolate scrub on my hands and it was really wonderful...I put some shea whipper on after and my hands feel great. I think this will be a must in the Fall. Besides, who doesn't want to go to bed smelling like a baked good?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So a question...I was careful with the Wash because of some of my allergies but really scrubbed around my nose...does anyone else find that the soap has an odd smell...like smoke? I know it comes from volcanic ash, but did anyone else notice that smell?


 Looks and smells like burnt motor oil to me. The good news is that it works amazing and the smell doesn't seem to stick.


----------



## Dots (Aug 16, 2012)

> Looks and smells like burnt motor oil to me. The good news is that it works amazing and the smell doesn't seem to stick.


 Okay thanks!! Good to know it wasn't just me! I tried to leave it on as a "mask" around the center of my face but it wouldn't stay...was running down my face...maybe because it was still warm from sitting in the hot mailbox for much of the day. I wonder how long it will take to show good results?!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 16, 2012)

I found I have to start with a dry face or else it slides because it is so liquid. I only use a tiny bit though and I saw a difference in just a few uses. My skin is softer and my pores are much cleaner without having to use abrasive methods that usually irritate my skin.


----------



## Dots (Aug 18, 2012)

Okay so, maybe an odd question...for the ones that have been using the cleanser for a bit now...I am starting to notice a difference in my blackheads after just a few uses, but did u find that it cleaned out the blackheads and then left "empty pores" for a few days until they start appearing smaller?


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 18, 2012)

I only have one complaint about most of their products - it makes me hungry! LOL The White Chocolate Shea Butter and the Banana &amp; Baobabs always, always make me crave something to sweet to eat when ever I use either item even if I wasn't hungry before using the items. Other than that I love the two shea butters I received - one from Glossybox (the white chocolate) and the other from Beauty Army (the banana "pudding"). I also have one of the Black Soap and off hand I can't recall which subscription company I got it from though I'm thinking either The Look Bag or Beauty Box 5.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 18, 2012)

i'm in love with the whipped shea butter, this is legitimately the first time in my life that i want to put on a body lotion! i usually am super lazy about that stuff and my skin never gets suuuuper dry (on my body) anyway.. but i enjoy the whipped creams so much.

i got the marula in my glossybox in june, and want to order a couple of more of the little pots soon. super curious about the banana one... anyhave tried that yet??


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 18, 2012)

The banana is divine! I was at work last night and slathered some up to my elbows and lol, my coworker started sniffing me, asking what I ate. I showed her the little tin and she used a bit. She said the same thing as Zadidoll, it was good and made her crave some sweets, lol.


----------



## Dots (Aug 18, 2012)

> I only have one complaint about most of their products - it makes me hungry! LOL The White Chocolate Shea Butter and the Banana &amp; Baobabs always, always make me crave something to sweet to eat when ever I use either item even if I wasn't hungry before using the items. Other than that I love the two shea butters I received - one from Glossybox (the white chocolate) and the other from Beauty Army (the banana "pudding"). I also have one of the Black Soap and off hand I can't recall which subscription company I got it from though I'm thinking either The Look Bag or Beauty Box 5.


 Then you are REALLY going to want to try the Premium Dark Chocolate Exfoliator...it smells amazing and it made my skin really soft, too!!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then you are REALLY going to want to try the Premium Dark Chocolate Exfoliator...it smells amazing and it made my skin really soft, too!!


I can only imagine that if I fell asleep after using that, I might drool all over the pillow.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay so, maybe an odd question...for the ones that have been using the cleanser for a bit now...I am starting to notice a difference in my blackheads after just a few uses, but did u find that it cleaned out the blackheads and then left "empty pores" for a few days until they start appearing smaller?


 I've had that happen to me and it's kind of strange to deal with.  The last thing I want to do is fill up my pores with makeup and gunk them all up again so what I've done is use a cold water splash or run my face under cold water in the shower a bit to close up the pores a little and maybe use a mild toner or acne lotion that is specifically for clearing up pores and problem skin.  It didn't leave my face with all empty pores, but a few here and there, other pores were cleaned out and closed up.  There are some pore tightening products that I'd like to try, but I think once some of your pores are stretched out a bit, they'll most likely never be fully small again, I hope I'm wrong and can find something that will help close up pores for good and make them as small as possible.  Maybe a few of our pores are stretched from repeated blemishes in the same area and or problems trying to extract the problem areas?  Pore strips seemed to do similar things to me sometimes on a few pores.  I've used lavender essential oil a few drops either straight (very strong smelling but it works) or mixed with water as a spritz, lavender is really healing and that seemed to help too.  Good luck and please let us know if you find something that works great!

Has anyone tried the liquid Black Soap from Shea Terra with Lemongrass?  I'm wondering if that helps with the smell, sometimes it's fine for me but other times it's a little overwhelming.  I've mixed lavender oil, 1 or 2 drops into the amount in my hand to help with the overpowering smell when I'm sensitive to it.  It's worth it though even straight up, the Rose Hips version, because it's a miracle product.  I like that it tingles.  It's supposedly actually the ash that is exfoliating and deep cleaning and the tingle means it works to me.  I don't have sensitive skin, though.  Many of my creams or serums with Vitamin C tingle too, so using one of those right after the mask/soap wouldn't be a good idea because both together would be extra tingly and possibly too much for sensitive skin or even me, that's a lot of tingle!


----------



## JessP (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've had that happen to me and it's kind of strange to deal with.  The last thing I want to do is fill up my pores with makeup and gunk them all up again so what I've done is use a cold water splash or run my face under cold water in the shower a bit to close up the pores a little and maybe use a mild toner or acne lotion that is specifically for clearing up pores and problem skin.  It didn't leave my face with all empty pores, but a few here and there, other pores were cleaned out and closed up.  There are some pore tightening products that I'd like to try, but I think once some of your pores are stretched out a bit, they'll most likely never be fully small again, I hope I'm wrong and can find something that will help close up pores for good and make them as small as possible.  Maybe a few of our pores are stretched from repeated blemishes in the same area and or problems trying to extract the problem areas?  Pore strips seemed to do similar things to me sometimes on a few pores.  I've used lavender essential oil a few drops either straight (very strong smelling but it works) or mixed with water as a spritz, lavender is really healing and that seemed to help too.  Good luck and please let us know if you find something that works great!
> ...


 I purchased the Lemongrass Black Soap - while the smell is nicer than the Rose Hips version, I've found it's much stronger than the Rose Hips wash in that it brings out more of a burning/tingling sensation on my face (I only use the Lemongrass about once a week and the Rose Hips most other days). I do have sensitive skin, though, so you may not notice a difference between the two!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm in love with the whipped shea butter, this is legitimately the first time in my life that i want to put on a body lotion! i usually am super lazy about that stuff and my skin never gets suuuuper dry (on my body) anyway.. but i enjoy the whipped creams so much.
> 
> i got the marula in my glossybox in june, and want to order a couple of more of the little pots soon. super curious about the banana one... anyhave tried that yet??


 I loooove it! Smells like ripe bananas...like homemade banana pudding (the kind with vanilla wafers and banana slices and cool whip...)  the banana lip butter is amazing, as well!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay so, maybe an odd question...for the ones that have been using the cleanser for a bit now...I am starting to notice a difference in my blackheads after just a few uses, but did u find that it cleaned out the blackheads and then left "empty pores" for a few days until they start appearing smaller?


 When I first started using it, I did notice a bit of that, especially around my nose where I had blackheads and major clogged pores. But when I kept using it every couple of days, my pores stayed clean and appeared much smaller.


----------



## Dots (Aug 19, 2012)

> I've had that happen to me and it's kind of strange to deal with. Â The last thing I want to do is fill up my pores with makeup and gunk them all up again so what I've done is use a cold water splash or run my face under cold water in the shower a bit to close up the pores a little and maybe use a mild toner or acne lotion that is specifically for clearing up pores and problem skin. Â It didn't leave my face with all empty pores, but a few here and there, other pores were cleaned out and closed up. Â There are some pore tightening products that I'd like to try, but I think once some of your pores are stretched out a bit, they'll most likely never be fully small again, I hope I'm wrong and can find something that will help close up pores for good and make them as small as possible. Â Maybe a few of our pores are stretched from repeated blemishes in the same area and or problems trying to extract the problem areas? Â Pore strips seemed to do similar things to me sometimes on a few pores. Â I've used lavender essential oil a few drops either straight (very strong smelling but it works) or mixed with water as a spritz, lavender is really healing and that seemed to help too. Â Good luck and please let us know if you find something that works great! Has anyone tried the liquid Black Soap from Shea Terra with Lemongrass? Â I'm wondering if that helps with the smell, sometimes it's fine for me but other times it's a little overwhelming. Â I've mixed lavender oil, 1 or 2 drops into the amount in my hand to help with the overpowering smell when I'm sensitive to it. Â It's worth it though even straight up, the Rose Hips version, because it's a miracle product. Â I like that it tingles. Â It's supposedly actually the ash that is exfoliating and deep cleaning and the tingle means it works to me. Â I don't have sensitive skin, though. Â Many of my creams or serums with Vitamin C tingle too, so using one of those right after the mask/soap wouldn't be a good idea because both together would be extra tingly and possibly too much for sensitive skin or even me, that's a lot of tingle!


 Thank you for the amazingly detailed response. I have still been using my Acne Toner and Lotion but maybe I will also use the lotion on my nose, too. I guess itNs better to have larger pores that are clean, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> When I first started using it, I did notice a bit of that, especially around my nose where I had blackheads and major clogged pores. But when I kept using it every couple of days, my pores stayed clean and appeared much smaller.


 That's exactly where I am noticing it, on my nose. I wonder if it's okay that I am using it every day for five minutes? I have sensitive skin but it seems to handling it alright. I know some people feel something when they put it on their skin...I don't feel anything different when I have it on, but think I see a diff.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then you are REALLY going to want to try the Premium Dark Chocolate Exfoliator...it smells amazing and it made my skin really soft, too!!


That stuff smells freakin amazing. It's such a real chocolate smell.

As far as the black soap, I find I can't use more than twice a week. Frequently I think makeup junkies (myself included) go overboard using too many products. After I use this I wait at least half hour to put on lotion and it goes on fine. The black soap is very strong so leaving a resting period gives your skin a moment to breathe before you go smothering it again. I used a toner after it once and it left my face with a burnt feeling for many hours. It was just too many strong products. So if you are having sensitivity to the black soap I encourage you to try letting your face rest between that and your lotion.


----------



## Dots (Aug 20, 2012)

> That stuff smells freakin amazing. It's such a real chocolate smell. As far as the black soap, I find I can't use more than twice a week. Frequently I think makeup junkies (myself included) go overboard using too many products. After I use this I wait at least half hour to put on lotion and it goes on fine. The black soap is very strong so leaving a resting period gives your skin a moment to breathe before you go smothering it again. I used a toner after it once and it left my face with a burnt feeling for many hours. It was just too many strong products. So if you are having sensitivity to the black soap I encourage you to try letting your face rest between that and your lotion.


 No sensitivity so far (knock on wood)...I even put a toner on it after and it's been fine. As far as the chocolate...I asked Shea Terra if they would consider making a whipped butter that smells like it and they said the smell comes from raw chocolate so they wouldn't be able to capture it in the shea butter, otherwise, we would basically be covered in chocolate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As far as the chocolate...I asked Shea Terra if they would consider making a whipped butter that smells like it and they said the smell comes from raw chocolate so they wouldn't be able to capture it in the shea butter, otherwise, we would basically be covered in chocolate.


 Trying to figure out why that's a bad thing.....


----------



## Dots (Aug 20, 2012)

> Trying to figure out why that's a bad thing.....


 Agreed.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As far as the chocolate...I asked Shea Terra if they would consider making a whipped butter that smells like it and they said the smell comes from raw chocolate so they wouldn't be able to capture it in the shea butter, otherwise, we would basically be covered in chocolate.


 I don't have a problem with that...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 20, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I first started using it, I did notice a bit of that, especially around my nose where I had blackheads and major clogged pores. But when I kept using it every couple of days, my pores stayed clean and appeared much smaller.
> That's exactly where I am noticing it, on my nose. I wonder if it's okay that I am using it every day for five minutes? I have sensitive skin but it seems to handling it alright. I know some people feel something when they put it on their skin...I don't feel anything different when I have it on, but think I see a diff.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm new to the whole Shea Terra thing! I was lucky enough to get a sample of the black soap!  used it last night.  Did it as a mask (following directions on bottle) noticed the smoky smell and husband was afraid of me.  For those of you who do not use it every day do you just cleanse with your regular cleanser on other days?  My skin felt some tightness (?) while the product which was drying which I assume is normal.

After I washed it off there was some mild tingling but not uncomfortable and no redness.  I am wondering can some people use it daily or is it a once in while type of thing?  I'm trying to do some interwebs research.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 12, 2012)

I can't use it daily but I use it like twice a week and it has helped my skin a lot. I know some of the other girls use it daily as a cleanser. I think it depends on your skin's sensitivity.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks!  I was also on the Shea Terra website and read that you are supposed to put it on for 5 min, rinse put it on for 5 more and rinse again!  That is so not what I did!  Ooops!  I did like the way it made my skin feel.



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't use it daily but I use it like twice a week and it has helped my skin a lot. I know some of the other girls use it daily as a cleanser. I think it depends on your skin's sensitivity.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 12, 2012)

You girls are terrible enablers! I was going for no-buy this month, but I'm trying to justify this one with the fact that it's my bday on Sunday.

I'll place my order tomorrow, too tired tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2012)

Happy early Birthday!  It's soo worth it!  Make sure to search for coupon codes though.  They regularly have them!  Every bit saved helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You girls are terrible enablers! I was going for no-buy this month, but I'm trying to justify this one with the fact that it's my bday on Sunday.
> 
> I'll place my order tomorrow, too tired tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You girls are terrible enablers! I was going for no-buy this month, but I'm trying to justify this one with the fact that it's my bday on Sunday.
> 
> I'll place my order tomorrow, too tired tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Happy Birthday fellow Virgo baby! I hope it's a wonderful day.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You girls are terrible enablers! I was going for no-buy this month, but I'm trying to justify this one with the fact that it's my bday on Sunday.
> 
> I'll place my order tomorrow, too tired tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Happy early birthday! Shea Terra is totally worth it, don't worry.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Sep 14, 2012)

fellow Virgo here who also justified the Shea Terra purchase with the "but it's for my birthday" excuse.

i have super oily, acne prone skin and have been using the black soap 5 nights a week, only using my regular cleanser on the nights when i do a mask.  i haven't had any issues with irritation or drying, but my skin isn't sensitive at all.  

i read a review on Amazon that said to put it on dry skin for 10min then rinse. i have been splashing a bit of water on to my face, then patting some of it off before applying.  i do let it sit like a mask for 10min and then wash off.  been doing that for 3 weeks.

i also ordered the gingered pumpkin shea butter.  I WANT TO EAT IT UP!

the discount code for September is Sept2012 and the shipping was super fast.

happy birthday and enjoy!


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 15, 2012)

So glad they have a 30% off code every month. I ran out of the black soap cleanser and I couldn't resist re-purchasing. I think I read in the post somewhere not to use it with the clairsonic... I used it with it and my skin looks wonderful. I think as long as your gently using the clairsonic, only enough for a light vibration, it should be fine. But who knows, everyone's skin is different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## styleitso (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *styleitso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dalyah, would you recommend the black soap for normal skin or more acne prone? My skin is sensitive, but with so many amazing reviews I'm really curious to try!


 I have pretty sensitive skin, and I use it twice a week as a mask on problem areas only (chin and nose). It gets rid of blackheads really well.


----------



## fayeX (Oct 24, 2012)

This brand showed up in one or two subscriptions but I can't remember which.

Really want to try  samples!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2012)

It was distributed by Beauty Army and one other but I can't recall who... Glossybox maybe?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 24, 2012)

Glossybox, Beauty Army and Beauty Sage.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 24, 2012)

It was also in the look bag in the spring, I think.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This brand showed up in one or two subscriptions but I can't remember which.
> 
> Really want to try  samples!


 you should try contacting them to see if they will send you samples.  i received the black soap from Beauty Sage and now i use it every night. i just ordered the argan &amp; green coffee eye serum for the first time.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 4, 2013)

Bought the Shea Terra White Chocolate Shea Butter Ultimate Moisturizing Body Creme for someone as a gift. After smelling it, I have to have it. I already have 3 or 4 kinds of their cremes but this one smells sooooooo amazing.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 5, 2013)

> Bought the Shea Terra White Chocolate Shea Butter Ultimate Moisturizing Body Creme for someone as a gift. After smelling it, I have to have it. I already have 3 or 4 kinds of their cremes but this one smells sooooooo amazing.


 I have a tub of that and it is amazing! My butter is a little stiff and requires some digging into, but it warms and spreads pretty easily. Divine smell!


----------



## yoru (Jan 14, 2013)

So I had a dream about me eating the whole sample jar of Banana whipped body butter. It tasted like banana pudding with soap and smelled super good. It was so real and awkward....should I stop using it?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 14, 2013)

LOL Nah, just go buy a jar of banana baby food and get the craving over lol.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 15, 2013)

Have any of you tried taking this black seed oil they have now?  I've got allergies and mild skin problems, so I'm intrigued.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

does the Rose Hips soap really help with black heads? I have some in my nose and my pores are so tight they don't even come out with pore strips...or using steam and trying to extract! I don't want to poke my nose cuz I will leave horrible marks and I'm just looking for something to help with those damn blackheads!!!


----------



## astokes (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does the Rose Hips soap really help with black heads? I have some in my nose and my pores are so tight they don't even come out with pore strips...or using steam and trying to extract! I don't want to poke my nose cuz I will leave horrible marks and I'm just looking for something to help with those damn blackheads!!!


It helped me! Nothing has worked as well as the black soap. Although, I have the bar form.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 19, 2013)

I've used a bar african soap from coastal scents, it would really irritate my skin and it was drying me out bad!


----------



## yoru (Jan 19, 2013)

It didn't work for me. I guess it takes time....I use it as a mask once a week so I didn't expect it to clear out my blackheads.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 8, 2013)

Finally ordered the Rose Hips soap from BB, hope it works!


----------



## JessP (Apr 25, 2013)

Living Social has a deal on the Argan and Green Coffee Eye Serum (love this stuff) for the next few days - $19 and it's normally $38. Plus, I got an email saying that today only, you can use the code MOM5 for $5 off deals that are $15 or more, so it's only $14.


----------



## Dalisay (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does the Rose Hips soap really help with black heads? I have some in my nose and my pores are so tight they don't even come out with pore strips...or using steam and trying to extract! I don't want to poke my nose cuz I will leave horrible marks and I'm just looking for something to help with those damn blackheads!!!


 I think it helped the pores on my nose. My pores are a lot smaller and black heads are not as noticeable and I don't use pore strips often either. I use a Beauty Buff Teardrop Sponge(bought from Ulta) soaked with "berable" hot water and apply the soap on it. Then I just scrub my nose with it. I do that every other day.


----------



## Goohoarder (Mar 20, 2014)

Someone had mentioned the black seed oil: love!!! Within 1 week pore sizes minimized, difficult throat acne gone/wrinkles gone! I'd began mixing into my face/body lotions, now I'm oil cleansing at night. I'm getting ready to order their desert date oil - anyone experienced this oil?


----------



## ItsHollyAgain (Mar 20, 2014)

I love the Moroccan Lava and Rose Hips face mask. It's a powder formula that you add water to, and you can use it as an all over mask or a spot treatment. It has a lot of a thyme scent to it. It can be a bit dificult to remove once it hardens but it works well.


----------



## Neel5 (Apr 19, 2014)

Our 100% pure Rose Hips Oil is produced from the wild rose found naturally growing in the pristine mountain kingdom of Lesotho. This is 100% pure, cold-pressed high quality rubiginosa Rose Hips Oil. It is also high in essential fatty acids, omegas and anti-oxidants. For more visit our Shea Terra Organics site.


----------

